# Anyone recognize this faucet?



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

The home owner says it's a kohler. Spout looks familiar but not sure when looking at the handles. Does anyone recognize it?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Kohler for sure. Maybe a Flair?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Many faucets look the same u need to pull to see stem or cart


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> Kohler for sure. Maybe a Flair?


Listen to this guy, spout is kohler all the way.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kohler Flair, probably old enough to still use Kohler Valvet cartridges.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

It does Look like Kohler Flair. Thanks guys!!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I worked on one last week. Good luck if it needs an areator!


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> I worked on one last week. Good luck if it needs an areator!


Thanks! The customer has two faucets in his Master they need new stems on both. I replaced his kitchen and laundry faucet yesterday he didn't want me to take the cartridge with me but I figured he would appreciate me finding out what the make and model faucet he has so now I can give him an idea of how much it will cost him to fix.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

That is definitely a kohler faucet:yes:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

They really don't have a areator, they have a stream straightner. This causes them to splash alot when used. This is true with all the ones I've run into.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

*Anyone recognize this one?*

I'm thinking it looks like a Kohler.. Does it look familiar to anyone?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's the stem from that same faucet.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

looks like a compression style Altmans stem

http://ceramiccartridges.com/pdf/StemCatalog_A.pdf

look at page 4...


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

3/4" Tub & shower deck compression stem 

 #9-246 *HOT ~ #9-247 *COLD 16 point broach 

Found another Picture of it "Altmans". Looks like a winner...:thumbup:​


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Homer..


----------

